
DAOs, Hacks, and the Law - Jd
https://medium.com/@Swarm/daos-hacks-and-the-law-eb6a33808e3e
======
ikeboy
No. Soft or hard forking the currency is not breaking the smart contracts'
terms, and anyway the people doing that aren't necessarily the same as those
who agreed to the contract.

